# Dominion Detailing Ltd - 2014 VW Golf R pre-delivery detail.



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

This customer was taking delivery of his new VW Golf R on the 1st of March, knowing what dealership valeters are like and wanting his new car to be perfect, he called me and asked me to prepare it for him. I know this customer well and have detailed his previous car, so I was happy to help him out.

He instructed the dealership not to touch it! When I arrived it was still in all of the protective covers and plastics. An all-too-familiar story, this is why people want professional detailers to go in and prepare new cars, even before the valeters had touched it I found quite a few defects on the car - tut, tut.

This was the car sitting in the car park with the wraps on (customers pic):










After I removed all the wraps, I moved it into the wash bay and hand washed it with CarPro Iron-X Snow Soap as it is an excellent fallout remover, degreaser and shampoo. After drying it off, I moved it into the workshop and inspected it, these are just some of the defects found:




























Huge holograms on the front bumper!










There were more on the tailgate, rear door and roof.

Working on it in the workshop, I machine polished out all of the defects, got the paint perfect and wiped it down with CarPro Eraser ready for the coatings.



















CarPro CQUK quartz on the paintwork and DLUX on the wheels:










The car was left overnight to cure and I returned the following day to do the interior, again still covered in protective wraps. The dealership was so impressed with the finish they moved it to the front of the showroom!

Here are some shots of the finished car:























































You can find more pics and info on my own write up here: http://www.dominiondetailing.co.uk/VWGolfR.html

Customer collects it later today but from seeing all the pics he was delighted, it looks even better in the flesh so I am confident he'll be over the moon!

Thanks for looking. :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Love these Golfs! Saw one yesterday in Blue! Looked lovely!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Top job there mate. Love the new golf r


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Saw this over on the R forum, owner was delighted Rob. Great work getting the car up to tip top standard!:thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Hah, goes to show that no matter where you pick the car from, it still comes with defects.

Good job there as always. NOW that looks like a proper new car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Very smart I wouldn't have thought a car fresh from the manufacturer could have so many paint faults . Funny how the car ended up in the showroom window where people would think it had been prepped by the dealers staff._ Or _am I being a cynical in my old age .
Its a shame you couldn't have left an easily spotted business card somewhere passers by could see it therefor banishing the illusion the dealers worked hard on the car. As I said I could just be being cynical or totally wrong :thumb:
Daz


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

zippo said:


> Very smart I wouldn't have thought a car fresh from the manufacturer could have so many paint faults . Funny how the car ended up in the showroom window where people would think it had been prepped by the dealers staff._ Or _am I being a cynical in my old age .
> Its a shame you couldn't have left an easily spotted business card somewhere passers by could see it therefor banishing the illusion the dealers worked hard on the car. As I said I could just be being cynical or totally wrong :thumb:
> Daz


I did leave flyers and cards in the car and with the sales manager! But yes, many people thought VW had asked me to come in and prep the car, but it was the customer not them.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Sadly it's more the norm for a brand new car to have defects than to be perfect, I have yet to come across a new car without any defects.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I guess now thats what a new car SHOULD look like car dealers, I suppose they'd say its all about the margins.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

RobDom said:


> Sadly it's more the norm for a brand new car to have defects than to be perfect, I have yet to come across a new car without any defects.


I picked my new car up in December the only fault I found was transport grease on the inside door bottom . I thought I'd find a bit of a mess once it had been clayed etc. ,but no not a thing .Spot on in fact. Which left me a bit gobsmacked. I phoned the dealer to thank him for the effort but it transpires the dealer had a chat with the wife who pointed out the site I frequent and while I'd let something's go there's a lot I wouldn't let go and refuse the car. I'm the first to admit I've got a lot to learn Dom but if people don't know what a new car should look like then the dealers are going to continue to provide a crap service. Granted a dealer can't spend a day -day and a half on one car but I think the situation should be at least given to the customer so they can employ a detailer or not give a to55 and accept it as is or do it themselves 
Darren


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

There's nothing like black to show a great finish


----------



## Ade50RS (Jul 10, 2013)

That looks fantastic!
Can I ask what was the reaction by the garage when the customer stated that he wanted you to prepare the car, not their own team?
I always state that I do not want a 'courtesy wash' when I have my car serviced and that alone gets me a funny look!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Not sure what their reaction was but they understood he wanted it perfect and allowed it to happen. I guess when a customer is spending £30k+ the customer calls the shots or they just go elsewhere!


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

First time iv seen one of these new ones and it looks emmence!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Amazing job and stunning car when finished up :thumb:

Does make you think though...there surely must be some car manufacturers out there that see how bad the cars condition is when it's churned out and delivered to the dealer...you'd think they would be doing something about this...


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Superb work on a superb car!


----------



## ijaen (Oct 10, 2008)

I am surprised that VW would let a car roll out the factory with defects like those... You did an awesome job as always.


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

What did you use to polish out the defects by the way?


----------

